# Wanted R35 GTR 2017+



## ohmz52 (Sep 9, 2021)

Hi guys

I am looking for a clean and tidy example of an R35 GTR 2017 onwards. I am not too fussed about colours so long as it is not white. Ideal car to have sufficient servicing by main dealer/litchfield and good paperwork behind it. 

If you have one or know of somebody selling then do let me know, 07940 263 932. 

Cheers!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I think it’s a case of a daily check first thing in a morning

Gtr forum
Trader
eBay
Pistonheads etc

Just be prepared to travel for the right car


----------

